# Timberline sharpener any good?



## Deleted member 149229 (Mar 7, 2017)

Only my second post on this site so if this was covered before I apologize. How well do they work? I do know as a retired machinist that if you would drop one of the sharpening bits on a concrete floor that you probably will be ordering a new bit.


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 7, 2017)

I have one, once you get it set up and working properly they are good, but it took me a while to get the hang of it;
When I bought it I had a heck of a time at first and parked it for a year,, then brought it out again and got it sorted out.
There are a few threads on them here. Somewhere,,,


----------



## Scablands (Mar 11, 2017)

It can be really fussy, but the end result is about as good as it gets. I recommend ditching the knobs for 1/4-20 bolts that can be wrenched down. Once you get it aligned, it needs to be TIGHT on the bar.


----------



## michael j (Apr 14, 2017)

I got one to try. I usually file chains, then use this to true em up from time to time. It's a pain to get set up, but it works OK. I chuck the carbide in a cordless drill, a lot better than the little crank they send with it.


----------



## row.man (Apr 16, 2017)

I love mine, for normal resharpening it is a little slow, but the results are perfect. If you rock a chain, it takes some time to get all of the teeth back to the same dimension, but the results are much better than hand filing with the clip on guide, or a file and joint type jig.
Unlike the two I just mentioned, the Timberline will consistantly give you a chain that throws chips, and having teeth that are all the same dimension gives a straighter cut over time.


----------



## Enayet Husain (Apr 25, 2017)

I didn't use it. But heard people saying, its a great sharpener. Easy to use. You can check reviews at amazon!!!


----------

